# 20" klunker downhill run sfv socal



## birdzgarage (Jun 19, 2017)

oh yeah,gonna be fun.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sounds like fun.
We broke those bikes when I was 12...
Anyone have a Loaner??


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2017)

If you really want to come out, im sure we can get you a bike!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2017)

I can Break, I mean Ride that.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2017)

It will even be a blast to be a spectator! Most of the riders are in their 40s and 50s.i think the next one should be called the time machine ride! If you thought rollin our vintage bikes with friends makes you feel young, this is like the fountain of youth! On the planning get together, I laughed so hard my face was sore! Love to see everyone! If you can bring a ride and run with us even better!


----------



## King Louie (Jun 21, 2017)

Got my 65 Stingray Klunker Build ready ! Araya rims , BMX fork , stem & bars , MX hand brakes , bread loaf seat & 26" cruiser cranks and BMX chainring & rat trap pedals


----------



## King Louie (Jun 21, 2017)

My 50s straight bar 20" Klunker Build loaner bike ready to go !


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 21, 2017)

Mark there it is! Claim it if you can make it!


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 23, 2017)

Daaang looks like a blast ! If I didnt  have to work , I would drive down from Nor Cal just for the day ! I could have 4 hours to drive home and heal my 51 year old body. !


----------



## the2finger (Jun 23, 2017)

You guys should drag those things up to the top of Desoto by the Nike base and see who looses their brakes on the way down first.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 24, 2017)

What brakes! They dont do much at speed , downhill in loose dirt.gotta slide!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 24, 2017)

Im not even running front brakes,its all about,traction in front,contolled slides and some big balls!it will all be on video on instagram!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## rrtbike (Jun 27, 2017)

Those are awesome bikes guys!


----------



## bikiba (Jun 27, 2017)

super cool ... where is this again? you have a google map point?


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 27, 2017)

That looks like some fun crazy sh... I would totally do it. But, I know the fall will hurt. Balls-Out Down Hilling!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2017)

bikiba said:


> super cool ... where is this again? you have a google map point?



Its in the santa monica mountains that are basicly between the san Fernando valley and los angeles California


----------

